# Specific Brahms symphony suggestions/request



## ccravens (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello,

Going through Jan Swafford's excellent book on J.B. (not the Canadian JB!) and I want to pose a question, as one who is looking to acquire his symphonies. I've spent some time reading previous threads, but am looking for more specific advice. I'd like to restrict myself to 2 sets of his symphonies. My preferences are very specific, so I'll spell them out:

*JB Symphony Set #1*

1. a set of all 4 with same conductor & SO
2. prefer non-live recording - (hate to hear crowd noise- live is OK if there is _no_ crowd noise)
3. prefer more recent recordings, if mainly for sound quality
4. prefer a set that emphasizes the more lyrical, romantic side of these symphonies

*Symphony set #2*

1-3 - same as above
4. this set should emphasize the more dramtic side of each symphony

Of course, I'm generalizing about my preference #4. But to give an example, I love listening to both the Karajan Bruckner and the Celibidache Bruckner, though very different in approach.

Although all advice is welcome, staying within these guidelines may help me decide which I'd like to acquire. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Klemperer, Karajan


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

Get that Klemperer set - comes with the Haydn Variations / Overtures / etc too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

Gardiner and Klemperer.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll add Klemperer as well. While the recordings are old, sound quality is excellent.
View attachment 36900


For more modern I would say either of James Levine's cycles. But as his recordings with Chicago are easier to find and at a very low price I would recommend that one. It was recorded between 1975-1978 and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra was in top form.
View attachment 36899


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

For dramatic, I recommend the set by Wand.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

I think Böhm's symphony cycle is a viable option as well. If sound quality is a major factor, it does beat out some of those cycles recorded in the 50s and early 60s in that department.









On the whole the interpretations lean towards the romantic, though his 1st is very fiery.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Solti with Chicago SO.


----------



## randomnese (Nov 30, 2013)

Chailly with CSO is good for sound, I don't particularly agree with his interpretation of No. 3 but that's ok.

Berlin and Rattle make an exceptional combination. They can't stand up to Karajan but are good nonetheless.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I enjoyed the Swafford book referenced by the OP.
There are many fine integral sets of Brahms Symphonies and many of my favorites have been mentioned by others. The two sets that I listen to currently have not been so let me plug them here. One is Kurt Sanderling conducting the Dresden Staatkapelle. Recorded in the DDR in the late 1960s it has been available on a variety of labels. My other is Anrew Manze recent traversal on the coo label in SACD with a Danish Orchestra.
Sanderling cycle is traditional in the best sense. Tempos are well chosen, there is great elasticity in the phrasing, the Orchestra sounds wonderful and was very well recorded. The Manze is more controversial, as his background is HIPP. Tempos are very swift for Brahms. The Orchestra is smaller than the norm, and with the SACD recording there is much greater transparency of textures.
Brahms counter rhythms are more evident than we are used to hearing. The Manze may not be a first choice but if people are going to collect multiple cycles they will be rewarded if they seek it out.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

In my opinion you can't beat Abbado/Berlin. There was a budget reissue with an extra disc.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

nightscape said:


> In my opinion you can't beat Abbado/Berlin. There was a budget reissue with an extra disc.


Good choice but add the Klemperer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. Klemperer was fine in the Brahms Symphonies.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Istvan Kertesz conducting the Vienna Philharmonic on the London/Decca label, and Otto Klemperer with the Philharmonia Orchestra on EMI would, I believe, easily provide satisfaction.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Abbado ticks all boxes for your set #1 as does Sanderling and both of these sets are really great. There is more competition for set #2 but Karajan is a good choice. I fear that with Brahms sets you miss quite a lot by wanting a recent recording and, indeed, by wanting a set at all.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Why limit yourself to sets? Why choose recent recordings? The sound on older recordings *can* be very good. I've just listened to the most dramatic Brahms #1 I've ever heard, and that's Karajan 1963, which "Third Ear" says isn't available in a set. (Careful with Karajan, there are at least five recordings out there, not all great!) For a warmer, more genial #1, I like Walter, which is available in a set, and Klemperer.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mal said:


> Why limit yourself to sets? Why choose recent recordings? The sound on older recordings *can* be very good. I've just listened to the most dramatic Brahms #1 I've ever heard, and that's Karajan 1963, which "Third Ear" says isn't available in a set. (Careful with Karajan, there are at least five recordings out there, not all great!) For a warmer, more genial #1, I like Walter, which is available in a set, and Klemperer.


Try Beecham for no 2. Fabulous!

Kleiber for no 4


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kertész, Abbado, Karajan suits me fine.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Can't believe no one has mentioned Mackerras' set. Ignore all the hot air about being 'truly authentic' and just listen. These aren't my favourite set of Brahms symphonies but they are much more relaxed and romantic than others. Personally I really like Chailly's set. Stellar sound and beautifully played. The strings are sensational.


----------

